# Noob question, can you flash franco kernels on the NEXUS 7 w/JB



## Millerthyme59 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

Not unless Franco makes a kernel for this device. Kernels are not interchangeable between different devices.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Franco does have a kernel he has poster over at Xda.

edit: this should be in general btw.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Millerthyme59 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks. Will do.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timbck2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Franco said he's getting an N7 soon and will be porting his kernel to it, so stay tuned.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Franco has a first release of his Nexus 7 kernel. I've used it and it seems to work fine, but for the time being I'm sticking with Motley's kernel.
*[KERNEL][GPL][9 AUG] franco.Kernel: *http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1823671


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Franco kernel is rock solid for the 7. No issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

